# و حتى الحيوانات والطيور بنفس المبدأ



## النهيسى (28 فبراير 2010)

شريعة الزوجة الواحدة في المسيحية
     هكذا كان منذ البدء
 و
حتى الحيوانات والطيور بنفس المبدأ
البابا شنودة الثالث




    حتى الحيوانات والطيور وضع لها نفس النظام، عندما جدد الحياة على الأرض .
 وفى ذلك 
يسجل سفر التكوين أمر الله لنوح 
" ومن كل حى ذى جسد اثنين من كل تدخل إلى الفلك لاستبقائها معك، تكون ذكرا وأنثى، من الطيور كأجناسها ومن البهائم كأجناسها، ومن كل دبابات الأرض كأجناسها اثنين من كل تدخل إليك 
لاستبقائها 
تكوين 20،19:6



    وفعل نوح ذلك و دخل وأسرته إلى إلى الفلك "هم وكل الوحوش كأجناسها، وكل الطيور كأجناسها، و كل عصفور ذى جناح دخلت إلى الفلك: اثنين اثنين من كل ذى جسد فيه روح وحياة. و الداخلات دخلت ذكرا وأنثى ومن كل ذى جسد كما أمره الرب".
 (تكوين14:7-16)

    نفس القانون نفذه الله على الحيوان والطير وإن كان قد فرق فى الكمية لا فى القانون بالنسبة إلى الحيوانات الطاهرة والنجسة. 
فقال لنوح من جميع البهائم الطاهرة، تأخذ معك سبعة سبعة ذكرا وأنثى، ومن البهائم التى ليست بطاهرة اثنين ذكرا وأنثى، لاستبقاء نسل على وجه الأرض"
 تكوين3،2:7

    وكانت الحكمة فى ذلك هى أن الحيوانات والطيور الطاهرة يجب أن يزيد عددها " مع الإحتفاظ بنفس الشريعة " 

لسببين

        " أ " لكى تقدم منها ذبائح لله، كما فعل نوح عندما خرج من الفلك 
تكوين20:8

        " ب " وأيضا لتكون طعاما فيما بعد 
تكوين3:9


    فإن كان الله قد وضع هذه الشريعة 
حتى للحيوان الأعجم الذى لم يصل إلى سمو الإنسان،

 فكم بالأولى تكون الشريعة المعطاة للإنسان؟





​


----------



## candy shop (1 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل يا نهيسى 

شكراااا ليك 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## النهيسى (1 مارس 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل يا نهيسى
> 
> شكراااا ليك
> 
> ...


*

 شكرا أختنا الغاليه للمرور الرااائع جدا جدا . الرب معاكم 

​*


----------



## +febronia+ (6 مارس 2010)




----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2010)

fofo.com قال:


>


*

شكرا جدا

للمرور الرائع جدا


سلام الرب يسوع معاكم

​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (17 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخي النهيسي على الموضوع الطيب
بركة المسيح لتكن معك​


----------



## النهيسى (17 مارس 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> شكرا اخي النهيسي على الموضوع الطيب
> بركة المسيح لتكن معك​


*

شكرا جدا ليكم


للمرور الجميل جدا

سلام الرب يسوع​
​*


----------

